
Indie no-go: only one in ten gets fully funded on Kickstarter's biggest rival - kjhughes
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/7/4594824/less-than-10-percent-of-projects-on-indiegogo-get-fully-funded
======
codezero
I'd rather see stats on projects that have delivered, not just ones that have
achieved their funding goal.

I think Kickstarter also is more constrained on what kinds of things you can
raise money for, which may help its percentage of projects that reach their
goal metric.

